Ask HN: Who provides the most accurate weather prediction? - rodiger
======
programatico
Planes.Passenger planes. Now when is corona virus crysis nobody is flying, and
those planes collect atmospheric data for meteo forecast. That told me a
friend, when I complained at lousy weather prediction. Is it true or false, I
don't know!

